# Buildmyled mount



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I recently got a buildmyled Dutch light for my 29 gallon Aquarium but the mounting situation is not what i would like. has anyone found a way to mount it to the tank securely?

Thanks 
Cole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the light and how you have it mounted now?


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

The BML mounts that they provide are plenty sure. I've never had any issue with them falling off or coming loose. Is that what you are using?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Well I got the BML on the tank mounts so they are adjustable for angles and they just have rubber legs holding them on the tank but currently I'm waiting for some different pieces to mount the legs because the sliding bracket that's mounted usually comes with it was out of stock so they sent me the light anyways and now are sending me the bracket holders or whatever you want to call them. Then I will try to put that on I was just worried if someone bumped it that it would go straight into the water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> The BML mounts that they provide are plenty sure. I've never had any issue with them falling off or coming loose. Is that what you are using?


Hi bsantucci! Im glad to see someone else with bml led fixtures! I have a Dutch MC with controller....which fixture do you have? And how deep is your tank....I have 18 inches to the substrate and I don't seem to get good light down below or spread at the top

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Andy's Mountain's said:


> Hi bsantucci! Im glad to see someone else with bml led fixtures! I have a Dutch MC with controller....which fixture do you have? And how deep is your tank....I have 18 inches to the substrate and I don't seem to get good light down below or spread at the top
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've had mine for a couple years now. I have a regular Dutch and 10000k over my Mr aqua 48g tank. My tank is only 17 deep and I have 3 inches of substrate so the lights are roughly 15 inches from the substrate. I don't have any issues with penetration or spread thanks to the two lights. I control them both with an apex controller and have a nice custom ramp with mid day burst.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I have not had mine super long but I'm trying to get the hang of it and how long to keep the lights on but it seems to be good for the plants I wish I had a apex controller though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

I got the solunar controller that they sell when I purchased mine...they definitely grow plants well

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Yeah when I bought it though I didn't want to spend the extra money yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

It comes pre loaded with a bunch of profiles.....I found them too long so I made my own

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

I also have the regular tank mounts that allow for angle adjustment on my 36 bowfront. I also run the solunar controller which I love the options on my XB. On my 12 gallon long (36" BML original dutch) I have the standard dimmer which was like $15 from BML. It works great for me and I have the light suspended from conduit which is bent and mounted on the back of the stand. the dimmer allows me to adjust the output instead of messing with the height of the light. This is much easier to control the intensity and algae growth for me at least and well worth the $


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

With these LED's there are many options like the lens angle and the LED selection that will determine how well they work for you. The narrower the lens the more penetration you will get but the less spread near the top of the tank and even in the middle. I would suggest two strips if a tank is wider that 13". But with two strips you may also have to raise the strips if the tank is shallower than 16"


----------

